# LIBOR connection to shooting



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I spent many hours and sold several children (not mine) to obtain this link. I cant attest to its validity but it is certainly worth a look.

White Owl Conspiracy: 2 Mass Shootings Connected To Libor Scandal?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Holmes were also involved in MK Ultra


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

There are so many red flags all over the place with this incident and I've been wondering if this was some kind of set up myself. The media got so many details wrong about the story that it seemed like everything had a different outline of what really happened at Sandy Hook Elementary on Friday morning.

Furthermore, what happened to the second shooter? Police were allegedly looking for him Friday and took a young man out of the woods in cuffs. What happened to that guy?


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

He went back to Big Pharm for his next assignment.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm not a tinfoil hat kinda guy, but the moment I heard about the CT incident my first thoughts were that there's something behind this that's bigger than *they* want us to know about, and probably deeper than our government's desire to disarm US citizens... er.. I mean subjects.

My heart goes out to all the victims of violence this year, but I'm not buying the notion that this is as simple as it appears on the surface.


----------



## D"artagnan (Nov 18, 2012)

i think all the shooting was over befor the first cop showed up 
Gun Expert Lott: Let Teachers Carry Arms, Ban Gun-Free Zones to Halt Mass Shootings
this guy makes a few good points ???
i also belive there is alot about this shooting they are not telling us ?


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

The link to the LIBOR scandal can't be substantiated as far as I can tell, but both fathers are high powered financial types. There may be a link but I doubt if it will ever be exposed and "may be" is always in doubt. It may have more to do with psychological conditions, absent fathers, and the best, most modern psycotropic medications money can buy.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I come to this conclusion. There was several local citizens that witnessed the handcuffed man in camo hanging out in the woods near a grammar school. He was not identified by the one person that spoke of it on TV as a local. My understanding and from reports this was a small close nit town of 35k pop. Theres so much wrong there on so many levels.

Even if he is perfectly innocent wtf is he doing hiding around a grammar school in camo. I believe as a public we have gotten as close to finding out what happened as we ever will. The trails will all end with the information thats been uncovered.


----------

